# 2009 Rogue Transfer Case needs resealing....



## introibo (Nov 8, 2016)

So brought my daughter's 2009 Rogue with 80K+ miles in for oil change, tuneup, and wheel bearing repair. The technician comes back to say she needs her transfer case resealed. Fluid level seems OK, so he says, but job should be done before winter. Cost $1300, 'cause it's labor intensive. I asked if it was covered under the extended 100k transmission warranty, and he says not. But my regular mechanic (non-Nissan) says this is part of the transmission system and thus he wouldn't really want to attack it. 
Has anybody had this diagnosis? Is it a gimmick? Anybody get this covered by the transmission warranty?
Thanks.


----------

